# جدول تحليل البنود مربوط بالأسعار ( شرح مشروع بريمافيرا ) الجزء )الثالث (1)



## محمود حازم عياد (21 مارس 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321-2.html#post733564​
أخوانى الأعزاء 
أرفق لكم جدول لتحليل بنود الأعمال مربوط بالأسعار حسب طلبكم أو طلب الأغلبية و الملف يوجد بة بعض النواقص البسيطة أود أستكمالها لكم وأرجو من أى زميل لدية أى تعليق أو أقتراح أو مساهمة ببنود أعمال قد أكون لم أذكرها أفادتى بذلك وسأقوم بعد ذلك بأستكمال شرح البريمافيرا من حيث أختيار و أدراج الأنشطة وتحميل التكاليف على كل نشاط وكذلك العلاقات بين الأنشطة ومعنى الlogice حيث أنة يمثل نسبة كبيرة جدا" من نجاح البرنامج 
أخوكم 



المهندس / محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Amin Sorour (21 مارس 2007)

الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (21 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## النائف (21 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## نجم 2007 (21 مارس 2007)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## Eng.Haythem (21 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (22 مارس 2007)

*الجزء الرابع*

الله ينور عليك يابطل 
ووفقك الله حقيقة معلومات غزيرة تنفع كل مهندس 
اني اسأل ماذا سيكون الجزء الرابع ومتى نبدأ بالبرنامج ( البريمافيرا ) نريد ان نري ملاحظاتك في اضافة المصادر والكلفة واساليب الاخراج والبرنامج القاعدة وطرق التحديث (Update< Target Project<Report 
ارجوا منك الاسراع فنحن على احر من الجمر لذلك 
ومرة اخرى انت مهندس ناجح ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس احمد سعد (22 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (22 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## a.m (23 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية اخي محمود على هذا المجهود الجبار

كل الشكر و الاعتزاز بك اخي الكريم​*


----------



## eng_soso (24 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rodwanq (24 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## khaled_omar (26 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_a_abbas (29 مارس 2007)

مشكور 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود نظمى (5 أبريل 2007)

الله يوفقك على هذا المجهود الطيب ربنا يجازيك الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## fadiki1 (13 أبريل 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## زهر الياسمين (14 أبريل 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## جمال فتح اللة (15 أبريل 2007)

اللة نسال التوفيق لنا ولك


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (16 أبريل 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً أخ محمود 
أقترح إستكمال قاموس لتحليل أسعار باقى بنود الإنشاءات مثل الطرق والمطارات و الموانى مع الانظمة المختلفة مثل التكييف و الامن ونظم المعلومات وخلافه
كما أقترح على تعاون مجموعة من الزملاء فى إعداد برنامج زمنى متكامل بما فيه إدارة المخاطر لمشروع متوسط يحتوى على نظم مختلفة و يتم عرضه على الجميع للإستفادة


----------



## م/حسن كامل (16 أبريل 2007)

اثابكم الله علي مجهوداتكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## bobyh4003 (21 أبريل 2007)

الله يوفقك على هذا المجهود الطيب ربنا يجازيك الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا مجهودك الرائع


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (22 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله لك وزادك


----------



## عبد الله منصور (24 أبريل 2007)

وفقك الله على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (25 أبريل 2007)

الأخ المهندس / عبد المنعم سلامة 
أشكر لك رسالتك القيمة ورأيك هذا قد طلبتة من الزملاء حين طرحت ملف الأسعار على الملتقى وطلبت التعاون من الجميع لعمل موسوعة هندسية لتحليل الكميات و الأسعار لجميع التخصصات ونطلق عليها أسم موسوعة ملتقى المهندسين العرب و نطلب من المشرف العام تثبيت هذة الموسوعة فى الملتقى لتكون تحت طلب أى عضو للفائدة 00000 وأقترح تثبيت هذا الملف حاليا" حتى يتمكن كل عضو من أضافة مساهمتة علية وفى النهاية يتم تجميع كل المساهمات لتصدر هذة الموسوعة بأسماء الذين ساهموا فى أخراجها
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (5 مايو 2007)

أخوانى لم أتلقى أى رد على الأقتراح السابق طرحة عليكم من المهندس / عبد المنعم ومنى فى عمل موسوعة للأسعار 
نقوم جميعا" بالأشتراك فيها كل حسب تخصصة 00000 أما أذا كان الموضوع ليس مهم أرجو الرد علينا فى ذلك ولكم شكرى ششششششششكرى شكرى الجزيل 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## zoma82 (6 مايو 2007)

بص يا عم حودة انا اخوك حازم من مصر وعندى مشكلة وهى تربيط الانشطة ببعض والعلاقات وكيف يتم ترتبيهم علشان اعمل leveling لانى لو عملت العلاقات كلها finsh to start ما مش ها ينفع اعمل leveling ارجوا منك الاجابة بسرعة ولو حتى على اميلى لانى معايا مشروع فى الكورس ومش عارف اخلصه اميلى hazem07770777 على ****** منتظر الرد منك بفارغ الصبر ومعلشى تاعبك معايا


----------



## zoma82 (6 مايو 2007)

على o - o -h - a - y


----------



## hafoz79 (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا اخ محمود حازم على هذا الجهد
ولكن لى رجاء......ارجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع وتجميع باقى الاجزاء فى مكان واحد لسهولة الوصول اليها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (9 مايو 2007)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## منار الشناوى (9 مايو 2007)

الله يفتح عليك يا بشمهندس محمود وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى الخواجة (11 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (12 مايو 2007)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (9 يونيو 2007)

أرجو من المشرف العام للملتقى تثبيت هذا الملف حيث انة ملف مهم جدا" فى دراسة الأسعار ومرونتة فى أنك تستطيع أستخدامة فى أى بلد وأى وقت ولو بعد سنوات فقط مطلوب عمل update للأسعار وهو يحسب البند مباشرة" 

مع قبول وافر الأحترام والتقدير 

المهندس 

محمود حـــــــازم عيـــــــاد


----------



## eng.b.m (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 يوليو 2007)

thx alot and i do not find words to say
Mohamed Hendy


----------



## eng_mostafaa (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## impire (17 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معين2006 (20 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا باشمهندس و ماقصرت و الله


----------



## virtualknight (1 يوليو 2008)

عاشت الأيادي


----------



## منتصف العمر (1 يوليو 2008)

شكراً.................. يابطل


----------



## virtualknight (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على جهدك الجهيد ونتمنى منك إكمال المهمة حتى النهاية لأخرج هذا الموضوع بالفائدة القصوى له.


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## body55 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engahmednagi (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا أستاذ


----------



## مهندس126 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

عبدالمنعم سلام قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً أخ محمود
> أقترح إستكمال قاموس لتحليل أسعار باقى بنود الإنشاءات مثل الطرق والمطارات و الموانى مع الانظمة المختلفة مثل التكييف و الامن ونظم المعلومات وخلافه
> كما أقترح على تعاون مجموعة من الزملاء فى إعداد برنامج زمنى متكامل بما فيه إدارة المخاطر لمشروع متوسط يحتوى على نظم مختلفة و يتم عرضه على الجميع للإستفادة


 

اضم صوتى للاخوة الزملاء بعمل قاموس لتحليل اسعار البنود وياريت نشترك فية حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع:20:


----------



## eng_ahmed_057 (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mustafasas (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس بس بالنسبة لموضوع الاسعار و الكميات فان الموجود في السوق عن موضوع الاسعار مجرد اجتهادات شخصية لاشخاص جزاهم الله خيرا و لكن الا يوجد مؤسسة تهتم بعمل 
commercial database
و يتم عمل التجديد الدائم لهذه الاسعار و المعدلات حسب المتغيرات في السوق و هذا يتيح لنا الدقة في التسعير و تحميل التكلفة علي البرامج الزمنية بشكل ادق


----------



## bryar (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع ونرجوا ان تزودنا بمعلومات اخرى في المستقبل القريب


----------



## جمال السيد (17 فبراير 2009)

نفع الله بك وزادك علما وخلقا وأعز الله بك الأمة


----------



## alaa eldin farag (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## aljafry (13 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااا جزبلاااااااااااااااا اخي الكريم


----------



## raad75 (14 مارس 2009)

[شكرا لكم ياسيدي وندعو الله ان يديم عليكم العلم والمعرفة والصحة والعافية


----------



## عاطف زكى (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك


----------



## fadiafarouk (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا علي الموضوع
انا بحمله وبامر الله حيفدني


----------



## جمال صابر (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## en lu (21 يناير 2010)

ما فتح الرابط


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000


----------



## body55 (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mahmoud yassin (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jamalmn2002 (3 أغسطس 2010)

الف مليون شكر يابشمهندس والله يعطيك الف عافية ( واهنئك واهنى الجميع بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك ) وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود وبرجاء استكمال باقى الاعمال وبخاصة الطرق والبنية التحتية


----------



## فؤاد1990 (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## توتو12 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elbehariy (4 يوليو 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## elbehariy (21 يوليو 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (1 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس الحبال (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayedahmed330 (20 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (21 يناير 2012)

ارجو بيان العملة المستخدمة في الملف .. جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## م-ايهاب الضبع (18 مارس 2013)

مشكور علي الجهد بس ناقص باقي الاعمال الكهربائية والميكانيكية


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## Eng-seraj (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا لهذا المجهود*

مع الشكر الجزيل لهذا المجهود


----------



## م / محمد احمد رضا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية نامل توضيح العملة المستخدمة


----------



## abdalla_alkenany (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يعطيك الف عافية يا مهندس والله


----------



## teefaah (19 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## الروحانية (2 يوليو 2014)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 يوليو 2014)

تم بعون الله إنجاز المحاضرة رقم 3 و المتخصصة في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع موضوع أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع و الفرق بينه و بين جدول كميات تسعير المشروع - جدول المناقصة 
الرابط 
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
يرجى تشجيع المحاضرة و ضغط subscribe 


و للفائدة يمكن مشاهدة المحاضرة 2 على الرابط 
Project control management 2 Engr nasser albalki - YouTube
و مشاهدة المحاضرة 1 على الربط 
Project control management lecture by Eng Albalkhi - YouTube


----------



## السيد يوسف (13 يوليو 2014)

Thank you


----------



## eng. omer (13 يوليو 2014)

*مهندس 
السلام عليكم 
لم يفتح الملف معي 
ارجو الافادة *​


----------



## mohandes83 (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير .. في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## imadali (15 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا باش مهندس


----------



## safa aldin (18 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

